

Visualizing the Federal Shutdown - merinid
http://labs.enigma.io/shutdown2013/

======
dandelany
Hi HN! This is a project I've been working on for the past few days to collect
and visualize data about _who_ exactly has been affected by the Federal
shutdown, and how. The source and underlying data (which I collected by hand
from OMB contingency plans) can be found in my Github:

[https://github.com/dandelany/shutdown2013](https://github.com/dandelany/shutdown2013)

------
pachydermic
Cool. What's the difference between the shades of blue?

~~~
dandelany
I'll add a label for this - different shades of blue represent different
reasons workers are furlough-exempt. Namely they are either necessary to
protect life and property, or their funding comes from somewhere else rather
than the appropriations bill.

